# The infamous Giant Goose by Pick City



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Alright guys, someone chime up and tell me the scoop on the "Big Decoy" that laid on in a field by Pick City all fall. If you don't remember, this blind came out on the market around a decade ago, and I had kind of forgotten about them. Next thing I know I see it sitting out in a field by itself.










So my questions are...do you know who's this is? Do they ever shoot anything out of it?

"My friends call me whiskers cuz I'm curious like a cat"
-Harry Carey


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

all i :eyeroll: 8) can say is WOW

The owner of that decoy apparently doesnt surf the internet forums lol


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

That's one he11 of a honker decoy. It might be crazy enough to work.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Man... I had to laugh everytime I drove past that thing this year! :toofunny: 
Chris, I stopped to check it out the last week of the year. It didn't even look like someone used it. There where no tracks in the stubble going out to it. Who knows??? 
I'm waiting for them to come out with a hardcore I can sit in! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dam I remember when those things came out. I almost bought one. I was like 12 or 13. Had to use all that money I was making picking tobacco on something. I called and the sent me a bunch of pictures. I will have to find them. I never ended up getting them. I think it would work just fine though :wink: hehe


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I would have to get a trailer just to haul the blind. It would look real good next to some standard shells. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was behind Hustad when he slammed for something, well to my amazment there it was the honker os all honkers!! PJ and I were like what the #uck is that a joke or do geese really decoy into that monster. 
Well if you had about 75 ofthose big biys you could decoy every migrating flock for about 25miles. :lol: :lol:


----------

